# Forms/cheques sent during the last 2.5 weeks



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

If you have sent in any forms or cheques over the last 2.5 weeks to the PO Box, I will be dealing with them over the weekend, now that I am back from holiday.

Memberships and Burghley tickets will be sent out early next week to arrive before the weekend.

Graeme


----------

